# electrician



## lambys1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi , i am new to the forum and have not yet moved to the USA , i am from England and i am a qualified electrician , i am very seriously considering relocating to the USA , my question is does anybody know if the English qualifications i have are suitable for me to work as an electrician in the USA or if i would have to get any further certification , i would be most grateful if anybody could advise me or point me in the right direction of the relevant agency i would need to contact to find this information out .
Thanks in advance 
Matt


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lambys1 said:


> Hi , i am new to the forum and have not yet moved to the USA , i am from England and i am a qualified electrician , i am very seriously considering relocating to the USA , my question is does anybody know if the English qualifications i have are suitable for me to work as an electrician in the USA or if i would have to get any further certification , i would be most grateful if anybody could advise me or point me in the right direction of the relevant agency i would need to contact to find this information out .
> Thanks in advance
> Matt


Your question probably misses the point. Unless you already have a means to emigrate to the US (you're a citizen, you're Cuban, you're married to an American, etc.), any answer is moot since being an electrician, even a qualified one, will not be enough to give you permission to live and work in the US.

But to answer your question, it's certified on a state level -- so there are more than 50 different answers to your question.


----------

